

Ask HN: What options are out there for Graph Databases? - code177

So far I know of:
 - InfoGrid (http://infogrid.org/)
 - Neo4j (http://neo4j.org/)<p>I'm sure there must be others, so which are your favourites? Thanks!
======
DeviM
InfiniteGraph <http://www.infinitegraph.com/>

------
dman
Allegrograph -> www.franz.com

